# I needed this one.



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Back in August, I went on a backpacking trip to catch golden trout. Before Sunday, that was the last time I had caught a fish.

My drought has been primarily caused by my home building experience. Almost every spare moment for the last 10-11 months has been spent building my house, but we're almost done.

I had gone fishing twice since August. Once in October with Pez Vela and Nortah chasing northerns at Yuba. We had a great time, but didn't touch a fish. The other time I spent about 45 fishless minutes on a stretch of the weber that's 5 minutes from my house.

This last Sunday, I was working on the landscaping for the house and kept commenting on how perfect the conditions were for fishing. So, when I finally decided that I had enough of landscaping, I went online and spent $100 on a fishing license and a one year state parks pass. I made it to the lake at about 7:30 and got about 1.5 hours of fishing in.

The fishing was by no means stellar, but I managed 2 really nice fish. That's $50 per fish, but it was well worth it. I almost cried from joy when that first fish was landed. The realization of how important fishing is to me hit me like a ton of bricks. It is not just the joy of the catch, but the release of stress and the calmness of nature.

Never again will I go so long between fishing trips, no matter what life is throwing at me.

So, thursday and Friday it is on! Anyone who wants to go and chase some bass at good ole lake X, lets do it!


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes "personal fishing neglect" disorder is considered a disease PFND in my life. Symptoms usually consist of grumpiness, daydreaming, acts of house work and completing honey do lists. Even participating in the occasion family function has been known to effect people with PFND. "Fishing" by itself is the only known cure for this debilitating disease. I am glad you were able to *self medicate*, and fight off this unwelcome series of PFND. 8)

I would love to go do some bass fishing send me a PM if you ever want some company. I do have a state park pass, which I use as a tool to carry on the process of self medication weekly. I would go broke if I had to pay the daily use fee every time I want to wet a line.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Very nice sir. Its a joy to know that the guy who tought me so much and got me into finesse fishing is still out schooling me.  

The wife is due in July so close trips like the one you did are in order! I'll call you when Im done chasing Brooks in a week or two. The smallies should be rollin by then!


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Great story. Good on ya for finally getting out and getting that monkey off your back.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Congrats on the nice trip and fish. (and finishing your house too) 

Your pics of nice fat fish out of there also made my endless workday a great deal better. I am indebted.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Several months without fishing? UGH! I bet your hands were shaking on the drive to the spot. Glad you could shake off the DT's and get your hands around a couple of nice looking fish.

(A hiatus that long would surely kill me or someone in the house.)


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys. I really was getting pretty dang irritable.

Feel great today though! 

I feel really bad for the jordanelle fish population this weekend though. They'll be hurtin after a few visits by yours truly!


----------



## tomegun (Sep 25, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> I really was getting pretty dang irritable.


*Don't make me mad,lol. Nice fish*


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

tomegun said:


> *Don't make me mad,lol. Nice fish*


Yeah, my wife and my general contractor have recieved the brunt of my grief for the past few months.

My wife has already noticed a difference since I went fishing!  I think SKUNK_BUSTER had it right with his diagnosis of "personal fishing neglect disorder"


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I call it recharging the batteries. If they get to low you function very sluggish and are just not yourself until you get a recharge. Good to hear you got to escape and feel the tug!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

You made the right choice over planting flowers and moving rocks around Pez....

Fishing at lake 'X' or any other lake is way more important than yardwork !! Good luck to you thursday and friday..


----------

